# Weak PTO



## JCR 56 (Jul 1, 2020)

464 International PTO slows way down in tall grass then picks back up in shorter grass, can't use a tiller with it either, PTO clutches? Pump? Both? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy JCR 56,

Your tractor has an independent PTO, which entails a hydraulic actuated clutch pack to drive the PTO shaft. You need to get a shop/repair manual for your tractor. First thing to check is that the actuating pressure for the clutch pack is up to specs. If the pressure is low the clutch pack discs can slip under load. Also, the discs can be warped from prior operations, and can slip under load.


----------

